# New PC or Laptop ??



## Gill (21 Sep 2011)

So my PC is on its last legs. I bought it in 2008 and it has been good. 
I do like using the wifes laptop, and the convenience of it taking up hardly any space. 
This is what I do most days so need suggestions:
Facebook + Fishville - It won't work ATM as PC to old to run it
Online Gaming - I Use Steam, but again pc has become too slow
Youtube - Alot - As I DL alot of videos/films from it that the little one likes, especially disney junior progs. Can't use above 480dpi on it. 
Downloading obviously. 
email, i use windows mail and it crashes alot now. 

I am going to get a wifi all in one printer in the crimbo sales, so will need something that will handle that.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Sep 2011)

Whats the budget?
I have a Lenovo Idea pad Z560 and it kicks ass for the price, £400- 750GB, blue ray drive, HD, Dedicated graphics card, i5 processor, gook looks, great battery etc....
I think these laptops will be twice the price in a year or 2....
I can run most games on it but have to turn down the graphics on newer games. If you love gaming then you cant beat alienware if your budget will go that far...
I would happily recommend it.


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Sep 2011)

Get an iPad... It's the way forward


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2011)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Whats the budget?
> I have a Lenovo Idea pad Z560 and it kicks ass for the price, £400- 750GB, blue ray drive, HD, Dedicated graphics card, i5 processor, gook looks, great battery etc....
> I think these laptops will be twice the price in a year or 2....
> I can run most games on it but have to turn down the graphics on newer games. If you love gaming then you cant beat alienware if your budget will go that far...
> I would happily recommend it.



My budget will be under £400, as this current PC was only £150 in a PCworld Special offer. 
I have seen the Lenovo ones @ a friends and he does like it alot. 




			
				viper3770 said:
			
		

> Get an iPad... It's the way forward


iPad, I was going to get one from work as they were £200 off the retail price, but they sold out on the 1st day of sale. And did not get any more in at the same price.


I am going to ask a family friend who builds Pc's and get laptops in quite cheap to see what he can offer 1st. that is before i go down the retail route.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Sep 2011)

Same laptop minus blu ray if memory serves was £300 ish if that helps


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2011)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Same laptop minus blu ray if memory serves was £300 ish if that helps



where was that from


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Sep 2011)

I have a HP6930p laptop for sale soon, it has the HP docking station too.


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the offer, but I just don't like HP Laptops/PC's.


----------



## ghostsword (21 Sep 2011)

Get a Dell laptop, easy to fix and get parks for. The 5500 are good.

Pc you can put together for really cheap money, £200 max, but laptop you better buy new, with warranties as too many things can go wrong.


.


----------



## spill50 (21 Sep 2011)

I've got a dell studio 1555, had it for a few years now but it's a great machine and still runs games etc. well. Cost me around £500 at the time but I added lots of extras


----------



## andy-mu (21 Sep 2011)

I have laptops and desktops. Every one's different I suppose, but I prefer desktop pc's. Better spec for less cash.
Yeah laptops are portable and handy. I hate them though. Pc's are easier to build and reconfigure at less cost.
Easier to upgrade. More scale-able and easier to work inside. And you get a proper monitor. One of those big bad boys


----------



## Sentral (21 Sep 2011)

I know you probably won't want to, but seriously consider a mac. More of an investment but you won't look back.


----------



## ghostsword (21 Sep 2011)

Yeah pc's are a better bet. I got my dual xeon going for 7 years, 4gb ram and works perfectly. Ok, I'm not really a gamer, but if I was I would just get an expensive graphics card and would be done. 

For laptops you cannot go wrong with a Mac, they are so much nicer than intel amd machines. More buck upfront, but should last you a while. If you into games, get a console, much more powerful than moat pc's we have nowadays.




.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Sep 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ill have to dig out the receipt, it took me an age to find that price...


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

update on the budget, now have up to £500 to spend on it from mum(which is nice of her)


----------



## spill50 (22 Sep 2011)

Well you can get a pretty decent computer for that. Personally I'd go for a laptop if it's your only computer. Yeah you can get more for your cash with a desktop but laptops are portable so you can take it anywhere.

I love my iPad but they are certainly not desktop/laptop replacements.


----------



## dazzer1975 (22 Sep 2011)

£500 will get you a solid laptop. Check out hotukdeals.com can't recommend that site enough, also keep an eye on ebuyer, argos, and others ebay outlet stores, they usually have some respectable lappies going.


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

Going to go to PCworld tomorrow afternoon and have a look round at the options. If I find a Nice Wifi Printer tomorrow, will get one, as have a few letter to type for Mum's work.


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2011)

Been to pc world and bought a printer - epson  and a lenova laptop and all the bits and pieces for under 420.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Sep 2011)

Nice! Lenovo is a nice brand. Epsom is cool.  But wireless setup is a small pain


.


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2011)

yeah i am hoping the wireless setup goes smoothly. so far loving the new laptop. going to set up the printer in the morning.


----------

